# [dbus] Dbus se cae al precionar la tecla '¿' (Solucionado)

## Carlos227

Dbus se cae cada vez que presiono la tecla '¿', y eso cierra todos los programas que dependen de este (firefox, thunderbird, dolphin, etc), no importa en que programa este escribiendo, siempre se cae si presiono esa tecla, SOLO esa tecla.

Lo he ejecutado en terminal pero no lanza ningún error, tengo el problema desde hace un tiempo y las actualizaciones no lo corrigen.

Tengo:

La localizacion C.UTF-8,es_CL.UTF-8

KDE Frameworks 5.70.0

Qt 5.14.2

Controlador de Nvidia 390.138 (para GT610)

OpenRC

Nucleo 5.4.48-gentoo

Tengo el motor de renderizado XRender porque OpenGL(2.0 y 3.1) me da error y desactiva el compositor, al principio funcionaba pero ahora no.Last edited by Carlos227 on Wed Aug 12, 2020 1:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá tengas alguna configuración especial del teclado para xorg. ¿Qué dice 

```
setxkbmap -print -verbose 10
```

?

¿Como sabes que es dbus quien se cae?

----------

## Carlos227

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Quizá tengas alguna configuración especial del teclado para xorg. ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap -print -verbose 10
> ```
> ...

 

El comando me muestra esto:

```
Setting verbose level to 10

locale is C

Trying to load rules file ./rules/evdev...

Trying to load rules file /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev...

Success.

Applied rules from evdev:

rules:      evdev

model:      pc105

layout:     es

variant:    ,qwerty

Trying to build keymap using the following components:

keycodes:   evdev+aliases(qwerty)

types:      complete

compat:     complete

symbols:    pc+es+inet(evdev)

geometry:   pc(pc105)

xkb_keymap {

        xkb_keycodes  { include "evdev+aliases(qwerty)" };

        xkb_types     { include "complete"      };

        xkb_compat    { include "complete"      };

        xkb_symbols   { include "pc+es+inet(evdev)"     };

        xkb_geometry  { include "pc(pc105)"     };

};
```

Supongo que es dbus porque al intentar a abrir un programa como dolphin me muestra esto:

```
kf5.kio.core: "No se puede listar la URL\ntags:/"

kf5.kio.core: "No se puede listar la URL\ntags:/"

kf5.kio.core: "No se puede listar la URL\ntags:/"

"Session bus not found\nTo circumvent this problem try the following command (with Linux and bash)\nexport $(dbus-launch)"
```

y cuando dolphin no se cierra y cambio de carpeta muesta esto:

Imposible crear esclavo de E/S. No se puede dialogar con klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server

Tambien pude ver en el monitor del sistema que el proceso dbus-launch se cierra.

Desde que publique la pregunta han cambiado algunas cosas,

Ahora no se cierra firefox, se queda abierto incluso cuando se cierra plasmashell

La tecla '¿' sigue causando el problema pero en silencio, hasta que abro el menú de aplicaciones, selecciono la opción salir y se cae todo (queda la pantalla negra).

si tengo suerte y tengo un terminal abierto puedo volver a ejecutarlo con

```
exec dbus-launch plasmashell

kwin_x11
```

Cuando lo vuelvo a ejecutar ya no se vuelve a cerrar y no aparece el proceso de nuevo en el monitor del sistema, pero ya no puedo apagar ni reiniciar desde el menú, solo aparece la opción de cerrar sesión y bloquear pantalla.

Mi archivo .xinitrc contiene:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session startplasma-x11
```

Perdón por no responder antes, pero no me notifico de la respuesta.

----------

## quilosaq

En el tema del teclado para xorg supongo que estás usando un archivo de configuración quizá en  *Quote:*   

> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

 . Prueba a eliminar la línea  *Quote:*   

> Option "XkbVariant"

 .

Para lo demás, suponiendo que estás iniciando xorg con startx, comprueba que el servicio elogind está configurado para arrancar en la fase boot.

Como prueba haz que dbus sea arrancado también en la fase boot a ver si cambia la situación.

Si sigues con problemas pon tu 

```
emerge --info
```

.

----------

## Carlos227

Hice todos los cambios y el problema continua, me di cuenta que primero se cierra el proceso dbus-daemon de mi usuario y después se cierra dbus-launch, queda un proceso dbus-daemon abierto pero es del usuario messagebus

Xorg se ejecuta automáticamente con

```
/etc/inittab 

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty --autologin carlos 38400 tty1 linux
```

 supongo que sera lo mismo pero automatico.

El teclado ahora contiene:

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection
```

Esta es la configuracion de portage

```
Portage 2.3.103 (python 3.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.4.48-gentoo_version-1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.48-gentoo_version-1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X3_450_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     6095620 total,   4434248 free

KiB Swap:   19568636 total,  19568636 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 07 Aug 2020 17:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: f032d8abb2e1e00fb45e5caa591d354b8bb662b6

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r1::gentoo, 3.6.11-r2::gentoo, 3.7.8-r2::gentoo, 3.8.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LANG="es_CL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt dri elogind encode eudev experimental ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm iconv libtirpc live mp3 ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp split-usr ssl taglib tcpd theora unicode usb vorbis x264 x265 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-CL es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma epson2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Y estos son los servicios configurados en openrc

```

Runlevel: sysinit

 sysfs                             [  started  ]

 devfs                             [  started  ]

 kmod-static-nodes                 [  started  ]

 opentmpfiles-dev                  [  started  ]

 cgroups                           [  started  ]

 udev                              [  started  ]

 dmesg                             [  started  ]

 udev-trigger                      [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                         [  stopped  ]

 savecache                         [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                          [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: boot

 termencoding                      [  started  ]

 hwclock                           [  started  ]

 modules                           [  started  ]

 fsck                              [  started  ]

 root                              [  started  ]

 mtab                              [  started  ]

 swap                              [  started  ]

 localmount                        [  started  ]

 sysctl                            [  started  ]

 bootmisc                          [  started  ]

 keymaps                           [  started  ]

 dbus                              [  started  ]

 hostname                          [  started  ]

 procfs                            [  started  ]

 binfmt                            [  started  ]

 opentmpfiles-setup                [  started  ]

 loopback                          [  started  ]

 save-termencoding                 [  started  ]

 urandom                           [  started  ]

 elogind                           [  started  ]

 save-keymaps                      [  started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 NetworkManager                    [  started  ]

 sysklogd                          [  started  ]

 cupsd                             [  started  ]

 minidlna                          [  started  ]

 postgresql-12                     [  started  ]

 netmount                          [  started  ]

 local                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Carlos227 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Xorg se ejecuta automáticamente con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prueba a eliminar ese automatismo y arrancar con startx desde una consola tty.

----------

## Carlos227

Tengo configurado estos tres archivos para que arranque automatico

Este inicia sesion sin pedir contraseña en el tty1, para las pruebas deje este desactivado

```
/etc/inittab

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty --autologin carlos 38400 tty1 linux
```

Este ejecuta startx, si lo desactivo, tengo que ejecutar manualmente el comando startx pero esta vez dbus-daemon no se cae pero dbus-launch se queda "detenido", no puedo cerrar sesion, apagar ni reiniciar.

```
/home/carlos/.bash_profile

if [[ -z $DISPLAY ]] && [[ $(tty) = /dev/tty1 ]]; then exec startx; fi
```

Este inicia kde, si lo desactivo solo me queda la ventana negra con tres ventanas de XTerm, puedo ejecutar manualmente el comando del archivo .xinitrc dbus-daemon y dbus-launch no se cae y funciona todo, al cerrar sesion vuelvo a la ventana negra de xorg, tambien puedo reiniciar y apagar.

```
/home/carlos/.xinitrc

#!/bin/sh

exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session startplasma-x11
```

al parecer el problema se produce al usar el archivo .xinitrc, incluso dejando todos los demás activos, el problema es que me queda un XTerm abierta que no puedo cerrar, que comportamiento tan extraño, se supone que debería ser lo miso todo.

----------

## pcmaster

Intenta un par de cosas:

1- Hacer, como root, un revdep-rebuild por si hubiera alguna dependencia rota.

2- Con el sistema recién iniciado, abre una consola y ejecuta la orden dmesg para ver los mensajes del sistema. Pulsa la tecla maldita y luego haz otro dmesg para ver si hay algún mensaje nuevo con algún error.

----------

## Carlos227

El primer comando, todo bien

```
 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent
```

El segundo, no cambia nada entre antes y después, solo voy a pegar lo que aparece en rojo porque es muy largo y no se si pegarlo todo.

```
[    3.417692] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f0, key code 177): Invalid argument

[    3.417698] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f1, key code 178): Invalid argument

[    3.417703] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f2, key code 159): Invalid argument

[    3.417707] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f3, key code 158): Invalid argument

[    3.417711] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f4, key code 425): Invalid argument

[    3.417715] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f5, key code 421): Invalid argument

[    3.417719] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f6, key code 423): Invalid argument

[    3.417723] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f7, key code 216): Invalid argument

[    3.417728] udevd[634]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event4' (scan code 0x900f8, key code 206): Invalid argument

---

[    7.204456] r8169 0000:04:00.0: Unable to load firmware rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw (-2)
```

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

La última línea se refiere a que no ha podido cargar el firmware de la tarjeta WiFi Realtek.

Las demás parecen errores del teclado, pero con teclas (scancodes) diferentes. Para comprobar de qué dispositivo se trata, debes comprobar a cuál corresponde /dev/input/event4 mirando en el archivo /proc/input/devices

Dicho archivo contiene varias secciones, una por dispositivo, una detrás de otra, con un espacio entre ellas. En ellas hay una línea que enpieza por H y te muestra a qué input corresponde. Por ejemplo en el caso de un teclado puede poner 

H: Handlers=kbd event12

----------

## Carlos227

Hola

No tengo una tarjeta wifi, tengo una tarjeta de red pci que funciona y otra de la placa madre que deshabilite en la bios, no se que puede ser.

El archivo 

```
/proc/input/devices
```

 no existe, pero hay uno en 

```
/proc/devices
```

 que contiene

```
Character devices:

  1 mem

  4 /dev/vc/0

  4 tty

  4 ttyS

  5 /dev/tty

  5 /dev/console

  5 /dev/ptmx

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 13 input

 29 fb

 86 ch

116 alsa

128 ptm

136 pts

180 usb

189 usb_device

195 nvidia-frontend

202 cpu/msr

203 cpu/cpuid

226 drm

248 nvidia-nvlink

249 hidraw

250 usbmon

251 bsg

252 ptp

253 pps

254 rtc

Block devices:

  7 loop

  8 sd

 11 sr

 65 sd

 66 sd

 67 sd

 68 sd

 69 sd

 70 sd

 71 sd

128 sd

129 sd

130 sd

131 sd

132 sd

133 sd

134 sd

135 sd

259 blkext

```

Quizás sea el teclado, tiene 7 teclas extras que no funcionan.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si existe  *Quote:*   

> /proc/bus/input/devices

 

----------

## Carlos227

Si, esto sale en event4, al parecer si es el teclado

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0458 Product=0708 Version=0110

N: Name="Chicony Multimedia Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:02.0-3.1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3.1/2-3.1:1.0/0003:0458:0708.0001/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd leds event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff9f207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Carlos227 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> /home/carlos/.xinitrc
> 
> ...

 

¿Qué pasa si usas

```
/home/carlos/.xinitrc

#!/bin/sh

exec startplasma-x11
```

?

¿O simplemente

```
/home/carlos/.xinitrc

#!/bin/sh

startplasma-x11
```

?

----------

## Carlos227

Con las dos opciones se queda en negro si nada mas.

probé también quitando el 

```
--exit-with-session 
```

que nunca encontré que hace pero salia en el manual y ahora funciona, eso era el problema, ahora dbus-launch no aparece en el monitor del sistema.

Me queda el problema del motor de renderizado pero eso es otro tema.

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que tu usuario pertenezca al grupo video.

----------

## Carlos227

Si pertenece

```
video::27:root,carlos
```

----------

## pcmaster

 *Carlos227 wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> No tengo una tarjeta wifi, tengo una tarjeta de red pci que funciona y otra de la placa madre que deshabilite en la bios, no se que puede ser.

 

Cierto, es una Gigabit Ethernet. Supuse que era Wifi por lo de la carga del firmware.

Para que encuentre el firmware, asegúrate de tener instalado el paquete sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## Carlos227

Si era eso gracias, instale el programa y ahora no sale ese error, recuerdo no haberlo instalado a propósito porque me funcionaba el internet y pensé que era solo para el Wifi que no tenia. ¿que ventaja me da el firmware ahora? ya tenia la máxima velocidad antes 1GBits/s

----------

## Carlos227

Encontré la solución al otro fallo que tenia, el de no poder usar OpenGL en el motor de renderizado de kde.

En el terminal me aparecía la linea 

kf5.kconfig.core: Use of KConfigWatcher without DBus support. You will not receive updates

otra vez problemas con dbus, pero era que no configure el USE correctamente, me faltaba incluirlo, así que modifique el archivo

```
/etc/portage/make.conf

...

USE="dbus ........"

...

```

Luego solo unas horas en aplicar los cambios y listo

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

Ahora me funciona OpenGL 2.0 y 3.1

----------

